# Favorite Color?



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

Just wondering what everyones favorite color is? I did a search but came up empty.
I kind of like red checks, Grizzles are pretty cool.
What do you like.
Jack


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

My Favorit Colors Are Grizzles Aswell. I Also Like Slashes. Any Baldhead Is Ok With Me. But All In All Any Pigeon Is Ok With Me. I Love Them All Even The Sick And Disabled. They All Have A Place In My Heart And Loft.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

With homers...Splashes, especially blue check and blue sooty ("pencil") splashes. There are so many pretty colors, that it is hard to pick just one. I'm also very fond of blue indigos and andalusians.


And with all other breeds, I think the ribbon tailed fantails are really neat looking. Also, frill stencil is cool as well. My blue check satinettes are just lovely!



The reds are pretty and all, but it's hard to beat a clean blue bar  Especially those powdery looking blues.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

my favorite color is the almonds thou I dont have any at the moment but some day I will ..someday


----------



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

*almonds, Saddles, And Red Checks* Are For Sure My Favorites.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Anything with bars and almonds


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I really like the mosaics, but I like anything with a bunch of mixed colors too.


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Almonds and Qualmonds are my favorite


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

So long as the bird has that sheen, that vigor and a band on it's leg that say's "winner"...Purple would probably be my favorite color.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I raise mostly rare colored homers and rollers and I like keeping as many different colors as possible. 
I enjoy seeing them all together especially when they are strutting around or piling into a feed bowl.
Keith


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

for homers silver splashes


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

Splashes, mottled, and white grizzle.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

man i love em all lol to many to chose


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

It's not a color so much as it's a pattern. I love mosaics, use to have a little mosaic figurita hen who would give me saddle marked babies. Lost her, and her whole line to weasel a bunch of years ago.
I have a little kite bird right now, veery pretty. Home bred, had a breeder look at him/her and say it was a hen, due to width of pelvic bones. Those bones lied. That little bird walks the walk and talks the talk, and acts like one mean, tough cock bird. Good think because I call the little monster Walter Pigeon.
Daryl


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

I like Red Mottle ...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I am with Lakota on this one! A good Almond is unbelievable. Dave


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

i like reds and almonds alot but they are all so great its hard to pick just one!


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Blue - wild-type, if you will. There is nothing prettier to me than a clean, light blue barred pigeon with the interplay of the various shades on the bird and the iridescence on the neck blend. It's what I fell in love with in the park as a kid and it still catches my eyes decades later now.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

They are all my favorites!


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I like **** indigo blue spread (blue heads), stork marked (**** grizzle) blues and barless in blue and brown. I pretty much like anything that is rare or not easy to get, which is why I have an overstocked loft of rare colour homers ;-)

I bred my first stork marked squab this season from a red bar grizzle and a blue check grizzle, the baby is perfectly white with dark flight tips and tail band, and a grizzled black and white neck. She's definitely my favourite of all.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I love them all but if asked strictly I would stick to whole white, black and red spreads


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

full black is mine!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Barless ash red for me! Still trying to breed one out of my loft.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I love full whites, full blacks, and full reds 
beautiful birds


----------



## SYHANN (Jul 5, 2010)

me,i LOVE white,*black*,barless and griz*zles*. c",)


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Personally, I like reds.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Tortoise Shell of any variety.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

I like black splashes, all whites, and blue bars


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I like the barless. Thats what I fly.


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

I love all  But I find any that are different than the wild ones I see locally are simply stunning. I love white birds, and any that are speckled


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Love full blacks, and full recessive reds:]


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

and black and red mottles...


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

all colors


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

hasseian_313 said:


> all colors


Those birds are simply captivating! Would love to get my hands on some of those! Also, I am very happy you are carrying on the family tradition.


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

Red
silver bar


----------

